# rabbit bleeding from bum.



## skanders (Jan 5, 2011)

hello folks

i have an issue with my pet german lop bunny he seems to be bleeding from his anus, it has stopped bleeding but i am worried about him, he has had his flystrike jabs regularly, what could be wrong ? could it be his diet and that he is just constipated, too many pellets ?.

he is 6 years old.

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

He needs to see a vet asap, rabbits can go downhill very quickly.
I'm a bit confused when you say flystrike jab? Is vaccinated for VHD & Myxi?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Get him to a vet hun.


----------



## skanders (Jan 5, 2011)

yes i will have to take him tomorrow im really worried, hes had the myxi but not the vhd.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there is no such thing as a flystrike jab

if he is bleeding from his anus he needs to see a vet NOW not tomorrow, tomorrow could well be too late

bleeding from the anus could very well be VHD


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

at very least get him seen by a vet now


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread.

Is there any updates, how is the little fella.

Keeping my fingers crossed it isn't anything serious.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Any news??


----------



## skanders (Jan 5, 2011)

yep nothing serious hes fine, vets gave antibiotics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

skanders said:


> yep nothing serious hes fine, vets gave antibiotics.


antibiotics for what? Bleeding from the anus is serious I'm afraid. What reason did the vet give for the blood?

I only ask because many vets aren't actually rabbit savvy so tend to just fling antibiotics at any problem.


----------

